# Budwine food bottle.



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 16, 2014)

I talked the lady into letting me have it at the antique store today for $2.50. The front says "THE FOOD DRINK / Budwine / MAKES YOU GLAD / YOU'RE THIRSTY // MIN. CONTENTS 6 1/2 FL. OZ." The back says "BAIN'S BOTT. WKS. / ESTABLISHED / 1887 / PETERSBURG, VA" Base reads: "PATENTED / 1 47 / SEPT. 17 18 / AND / JUNE 28 21"  I thought it was pretty cool. The shape, the designs, the embossing. Would the 47 mean 1947, perhaps? 
This originally started as a  temperance drink in the early 1900s called Bludwine. It was exceptionally popular. By appearances, it looked alcoholic with that name.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 16, 2014)

More images.


----------



## bottlerocket (Aug 16, 2014)

GREAT bottle Spirit. Good price too. It looks like it has been tumbled. Very clean.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks! It's clean, but it has minor wear on the shoulders and heel. It didn't show up in the photos. Overall condition, I'd give it an 8.5. Every time I went there, I always looked at the bottle. But no price! They never replaced a lost tag on it, if ever one existed. So, I suavely and casually persuaded her to give me the bottle. She remembered me from last time. Click here if you didn't see last time. []


----------

